# Old Smokey Paella



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

If not the first, one of the first.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow! !


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Got saffron?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that looks good!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

most excellent


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Looks fantastic! However...one bite of those clams and I would be off to the ER, or the morgue. I used to eat clams and loved them but a few years ago I had some up in Gloucester and they sent me to the hospital. Doctor said it was a food allergy. No problem with other shellfish, including oysters, though.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That looks delicious!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Outearly said:


> If not the first, one of the first.


am i looking at an old smokey turned into a gumbo pot???


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> am i looking at an old smokey turned into a gumbo pot???


No, it's just a paella pan (shallow) sitting on the Old Smokey - wanted to cook the paella outside, and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Outearly said:


> No, it's just a paella pan (shallow) sitting on the Old Smokey - wanted to cook the paella outside, and it worked pretty well.


thankfor the clarification, it looks **** good!!!! also !!!!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

this is my 17" paella pan on my 22" OldSmokey










the fire pan on the 22" OldSmokey is 8"in below the grill grate
an easy way to raise it is with 5- Coke/beer cans
it brings the fire pan up to 4"Â½ in below the grill grate


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty sweet setup you have there. Every year we go to the Paella Challenge in San Antonio at the Pearl Brewery. It's a blast! Free Paella from all over the US, oh and did I mention free beer?? Check it out! There is a charge to get in though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice! Well done.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet!!!!


----------

